# Michelle Hunziker oben ohne 90er RTL Exclusiv Magazin 27.04. x1



## Bond (29 Apr. 2016)




----------



## Weltenbummler (29 Apr. 2016)

Einen sehr erotischen Busen hat Michelle .Und sie hat auch sehr tolle Brustwarzen.


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Apr. 2016)

Wie hier schon mal irgendwo zu Michelle Hunziker gesagt: In den 90ern war Michelle am Strand eigentlich fast immer Oben Ohne. Aus jener Zeit existieren deshalb auch noch eine Reihe wunderschöner Bilder so wie dies hier. Aber seither ist sie leider eigentlich immer Oben Mit - ihre Bikini-Oberteile sind zwar meistens sehr knapp, aber sie trägt leider immer welche - schade, denn diese sind bei ihr noch überflüssiger als bei Anderen...


----------



## HaPeKa (29 Apr. 2016)

Schon klasse, was uns die Michelle da zeigt:thumbup:
:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## frank63 (29 Apr. 2016)

Sehr schöner Busen....


----------



## jom222 (29 Apr. 2016)

Super, danke!!!


----------



## Punisher (29 Apr. 2016)

sehr schnuckelig


----------



## SIKRA (29 Apr. 2016)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Einen sehr erotischen Busen hat Michelle .Und sie hat auch sehr tolle Brustwarzen.



Und die Mütze toppt alles was nicht aus Silikon ist.


----------



## savvas (29 Apr. 2016)

Wunderschön, herzlichen Dank.


----------



## tennisfan_sp (30 Apr. 2016)

danke :thumbup:


----------



## Shavedharry (30 Apr. 2016)

die mal richtig nackig sehen...z.B. im Playboy....das wäre mal was.....


----------



## Hollow (30 Apr. 2016)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Einen sehr erotischen Busen hat Michelle .Und sie hat auch sehr tolle Brustwarzen.



Gehts so, also besonders sind sie nicht^^


----------



## Alrek (1 Mai 2016)

wow echt nice


----------



## dutschke100 (1 Mai 2016)

genau mein Fall


----------



## Chrissy001 (2 Mai 2016)

Michelle hat schöne Natur Titten.


----------



## lordmiro007 (4 Mai 2016)

danke shon


----------



## milito55 (4 Mai 2016)

Bellissima sempre in forma


----------



## jochen075 (4 Mai 2016)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!thx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luuckystar (4 Mai 2016)

An diesen Brustwarzen würde ich auch gerne mal knabbern


----------



## rotmarty (4 Mai 2016)

Grosse geile Glocken!


----------



## Maus68 (4 Mai 2016)

Hübsche Titten :thx:


----------



## mr_red (4 Mai 2016)

wow 

thx => hot


----------



## link12345 (8 Mai 2016)

Wow, vielen Dank!


----------



## klaus.franzen (11 Mai 2016)

Grandessa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thx:


----------



## jacc788 (12 Mai 2016)

sehr schönes Bild. Vielen Dank


----------



## effendy (13 Mai 2016)

:thx: Oh wie hot.......


----------



## Goon90 (15 Mai 2016)

wow, vielen Dank!


----------



## Florian123 (28 Mai 2016)

Schön freizügig gewesen, damals...


----------



## Yzer76 (30 Mai 2016)

Ich liebe diese Titten


----------



## alexxxxxi (30 Mai 2016)

Eine tolle Ausstrahlung.


Bond schrieb:


>


----------



## Shavedharry (4 Juni 2016)

was für ein leckerer Anblick...die hätte ich zu gern auch mal in den Händen....ein Traum


----------



## 60y09 (10 Juli 2016)

Shavedharry schrieb:


> die mal richtig nackig sehen...z.B. im Playboy....das wäre mal was.....



aber dann bitte ungephotoshopt !


----------



## lasi67 (26 Juli 2016)

dankeschön


----------



## Strawfoot (28 Juli 2016)

Danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## daimo147 (28 Aug. 2016)

Was für ein Körper


----------



## marriobassler (1 Sep. 2016)

schön schön -- wieso hab ich nun lust auf frische milch ???


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Sep. 2016)

marriobassler schrieb:


> schön schön -- wieso hab ich nun lust auf frische milch ???



...weil Du gerade ein Stück Kuchen isst und frische Milch dazu besonders gut schmeckt...???mahlzeit47


----------



## Yarrid (2 Sep. 2016)

me amore


----------



## knutschi (11 Sep. 2016)

Die Frau ist echt ein Hammer


----------



## JustLooking2Fap (11 Sep. 2016)

Da bekommt man ja direkt ein Zelt in der Hose.


----------



## darude222 (11 Sep. 2016)

Super Oldies


----------



## ddm (19 Sep. 2016)

Immer wieder gern gesehen


----------



## Voyeurfriend (11 März 2018)

Michelle ist mit einem schönen Busen ausgestattet! Sollte sie wieder mal zeigen!


----------



## samsemilia (11 März 2018)

Zeit für ein Comeback, vielen Dank


----------

